# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  آموزش تصویری اوراکل 11

## sepehr.net

سلام

خیلی تو اوراکل حرفه ایی نیستم ، اما تصمیم گرفتم تا این تاپیک رو راه بندازم تا هم خودم بیشتر یاد بگیرم ، هم هرچی تا حالا یاد گرفتم به بقیه منتقل کنم

امیدوارم که تاپیک خوبی بشه
لطفا برای رونق آموزش در بحث ها مشارکت داشته باشید

با تشکر

----------


## sepehr.net

تاریخچه اوراکل
 1978 : شرکت Relational Software Inc  که بعدا اوراکل نامیده شد تاسیس شد
 1978 : اوراکل version 1  تحت RSX در PDP-11 با حداکثر حافظه 128KB اجرا  شد (بر اساس زبان اسمبلی نوشته شد) اوراکل Version 1 به شکل رسمی معرفی شد
 1980: اوراکل Version 2  اولین بانک اطلاعاتی رابطه ای با استفاده از SQL  نوشته شد و در سیستم های DEC PDP -11 اجرا شد.  (Version 2 تحت VAX/VMS  اجرا شد).
 1982: اوراکل Version 3 منتشر شد. اوراکل اولین بانک  اطلاعاتی DBMS بود که بر روی PC , Mini Computer اجرا شد . اوراکل Version 3  بر چایه زبان C نوشده شد.
 1983: شرکت Relational Software Inc به اوراکل تغییر نام یافت
 1984: اوراکل version 4 انتشار یافت. در این نسخه ویژگی Read Consistency برای اولین بار مطرح شد.
 1986: اوراکل version 5 انتشار یافت. این نسخه بانک اطلاعاتی با قابلیت Client/Server و پشتیبانی از Qeury های توزیعی بود.
 1987: ابزار 4GL Case به ان اضافه شدند.
 1988: اوراکل Version 6 انتشار یافت و PL/SQL برای اولین بار در اوراکل تعریف شد.
 PL/SQL یک زبان برنامه نویسی رویه ای در ساخت بانک اطلاعاتی رابطه ای اوراکل میباشد.
 1989: اوراکل 6.2 با قابلیت Parallel Server تعریف شد
 1991: اوراکل به نیروی محاسبه داده در حدود 1000 TP رسید که در سیستم های با بانک اطلاعاتی داده های سنگین و پر حجم بررسی شده بود.
 1992: Oracle 7 تحت Unix طراحی شد.
 1994: اوراکل 7.1 برای PC نوشته شد و ساختار اصلی به روز رسانی شد.
 1995: سود حاصل در شرکت در حدود 3 Billion $ گزارش شد.
 1995 : وب سایت OraFAQ.com راه اندازی شد.
 1997 : Oracle 8 (کاربران بیشتری را تحت پوشش قرار داد و داده های سنگین تری را تبادل میکرد و قابلیت دسترسی بالاتری داشت)
 1998 : Oracle حمایت خود را از سیستم های Intel Linux اعلام کرد.
 2000 : Oracle 8i نسخه دوم ان ارائه شد. اکنون اوراکل هم در بانک اطلاعاتی  مقام اول را کسب کرده و هم در برنامه ERP خود را نیز وارد بازار کرد
 2001 : Oracle 9i با قابلیت Real Application Server ارائه شد.
 2002: Oracle 9i ارائه شد (نسخه 2)
 2004: اوراکل 10g (10.1.0)  ارائه شد . G به معنای grid یا مشبک میباشد
 2005 : سایت Oracle FAQ ده ساله شد.

----------


## sepehr.net

نسخه  جدید اوراکل با نام 11g بیستم تیر 1386 معادل 2007 میلادی به صورت رسمی  توسط این شرکت معرفی گردید. بنا به ادعای مسئولان این شرکت، این نسخه نسبت  به Oracle 10g حدود 482 قابلیت جدید دارد که اغلب در زمینه مدیریت بهتر،  دسترسی‌پذیری بیشتر و ساختار هوشمندانه ارائه شده است. در این نسخه با  استفاده از فناوری فشرده‌سازی تقریباً دو سوم در ذخیره‌سازی اطلاعات  صرفه‌جویی می‌شود.

 امکاناتی همچون:

 - Data Guard ،Replay Workload (برای ذخیره تمامی فعالیت‌های پایگاه داده)

 - Online Application Upgrades ،

 - Quick Fault Resolution (مدیریت سریع رفع اشکال)،

 - Database Repair Adviser (برای کمک به مدیران پایگاه اطلاعاتی)

 و کامپایلر Native برای Java و PL/SQL این نسخه را از اوراکل 10g متمایز می‌نماید.

 بیشتر قابلیت‌های جدیدی که در نسخه 11g وجود دارد، در واقع ابزارهایی  هستند که به DBA کمک می‌کنند کارهای مدیریتی مانند مدیریت حافظه، مدیریت  فضا و ... را بهتر انجام دهد. البته هنوز در ایران سازمان‌ها و شرکت زیادی  با نسخه‌های 8 و 9i کار می‌کنند و اغلب درصدد ارتقای سیستم‌های خود به  Oracle 11g هستند و گمان نمی‌رود حداقل تا چند سال آینده از این نسخه جدید  استفاده کنند.

 اجزای این مجموعه:

 Oracle 11.2.0.2 Client Win32

 Oracle 11.2.0.2 Client Win64

 Oracle 11.2.0.2 Database Win32

 Oracle 11.2.0.2 Database Win64

 Oracle 11.2.0.2 Grid Win64

 نکات:

 1- این نسخه رایگان و بدون محدودیت زمانی و ساختاری می باشد.

 2- برنامه در دو نسخه کلاینت (Client) و سرور (Server) به صورت مجزا ارائه شده است.

 3- فایلها به صورت یک تکه و ISO اصلی قرار داده شده اند.

 4- این نسخه شامل هر دو ویرایش Standard و Enterprise می باشد.

----------


## sepehr.net

آموزش تصویری نصب اوراکل
5.jpg4.jpg2.jpg3.jpg1.jpg

----------


## sepehr.net

آموزش تصویری نصب اوراکل
6.jpg10.jpg8.jpg9.jpg7.jpg

----------


## sepehr.net

آموزش تصویری نصب اوراکل
11.jpg15.jpg13.jpg14.jpg12.jpg

----------


## sepehr.net

تصویر ها جا به جا اومد، ولی من روی اونها شماره زدم ، ترتیب صحیح بر اساس شماره هاست
16.jpg

----------


## sepehr.net

این مرحله ساخت دیتابیسه که موقع نصب مشخصاتش رو وارد کردیم
17.jpg

----------


## sepehr.net

اگه بخوام تک تک مراحل رو توضیح بدم که چه کاری میکنن ، چون ابتدای کاره به نظر من یک ذره کسل کننده میشه ، پس فعلا این مراحل رو داشته باشید ، یک کم که جلو رفتیم ، یر میگردیم توضیح میدیم که این مراحل چی هستند!

----------


## adnan1989

آقا گل کاشتی همینطور جلو برو یکم هم درباره TOAD و Oracle Maestro بگو بی زحمت :افسرده:

----------


## nasawish

مرسی.
من یه مشکل دارم
میخوام اوراکلو تو ویندوز سون نصب کنم.کامل نصب میشه.ولی تو ایجاد دیتابیس خطا میده.چند تا هم سی دی آموزشی دیدم.ولی جاهای مهمشو نگفتن

----------


## pardis_h

سلام آقا ممنون ادامه بدید که خیلی نیاز داریم :گریه:

----------


## sepehr.net

آموزش اتصال به پایگاه داده با استفاده از نرم افزار Sql Developer

1.jpg2.jpg4.jpg3.jpg5.jpg

----------


## sepehr.net

6.jpg

در قسمت بعدی ، اموزش ساخت جدول، ویو ، پروسیجر ، نوشتن کوری و ... را مورد بررسی قرار میدیم

----------


## Cessna182

لطف لینک دانلود نرم افزار اوراکل را بزارید

----------


## behrad_hm

برای دانلود به این لینک برو البته با *** یا فیلتر شکن تا متوجه نشه از ایرانی وگرنه نمیذاره دانلود کنی
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/da...eSiteId=ocomen

----------


## aminghaderi

با تشکر از زحمتی که می کشید. 
ولی به نظر من نمایش تصاویر بدون توضیحات نمی تونه در یاد گیری ماثر باشه و همین اول توضیح داده بشه دید کاربر باز می شه و بقیه مطلب رو می تواند متوجه شود ، ولی وقتی از اول نفهمید چی شد ، حالا به وسط که برسه ول می کنه و هیچ وقت به اخرش نمی رسه که بفهمه توضیحات مربوط به تصاویر اول چی بوده.
یه پیشنها : برای جلوگیری از صرف وقت و هزینه خیلی راحت می شود از محیط کار فیلم گرفت با صدا که نیاز به تایپ توضیحات هم نباشه .

----------


## oracledba

سلام
http://naghoos-andisheh.ir/bookview.aspx?bookid=1486184

----------


## saberZahedy

دانلود آموزش oracle 10g امیدوارم مفید باشه
حجم فیلم:263 مگابایت 
زبان:انگلیسی
پسورد: www.p30learning.com
*لینک دانلود مستقیم با قابلیت resume از سرور اختصاصی سایت* http://www.dl.p30learning.com/files/...phic%2F2038%2F
www.p30learning.com برگفته از

----------

